# If your Broke do not be picky



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My wife was telling about her friend... (I have met the husband, blah) Anyway..they are running out of unemployment and things are getting tight... there are some things they could do but it does not FEEL RIGHT to them...

anyway... I go downstairs grab some campbells soup, spaghetti, veggies, etc.. two boxes overflowing

my wife calls her up and says hey we got this stuff for you do you want it

OH MY GOD... 
she does not want spaghetti - only angel hair
no soup with too much salt they prefer campbells health request
she does not want the veggies with plastic liners
no green beans

I almost told the wife...wait until the are a little hungry... 

(they have twin boys 4 years old)


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

In-F**king-Furiating!!! Good on you for remaining cognizant of the kids though.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Douche Nozzels- f*ck 'em


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sickening. Honestly man you tried so freaking good on you. Same peeps would be by in a heartbeat if real trouble ever brewed.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I hate people. 

That is all.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ungrateful biotches.


----------



## JeremyScott (Apr 1, 2015)

if I was so broke I had to rely on the charity of others, Id be getting on my knees and thanking them. I am not, nor have I ever turned down anything that someone has offered. I was raised that you never turn down a gift, cause that person may not give twice. It is also considered rude to not take a gift, no matter what the situation


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There was an likker board boy who sometimes claimed he was too broke. "to buy a sick hooer a bowl of oatmeal" aint nobody could be that destitute surely?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Have they never heard the phrase "beggars can't be choosers". You're right,wait till they get hungry. My Mom used to cook food I didn't like much. She said there are people in Africa starving! That was many years ago, but, still true today. Some folks don't know how good they have it! You don't know what you got till its gone! Appreciate the meager things you do have.jmo.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Put your stuff back.
Let them figure things out, it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> (they have twin boys 4 years old)


Sadly, they have already reproduced.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hey at least you tried. If they don't want to take the food it's their problem. Sucks for the kids though.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My wife took them over some stuff.. however next time they will take what I offer or get nothing

growing up I remember this mother an daughter that would go crazy if I stopped in an gave them a pickerel, perch or a bass (I was about 12 or so and my grand mother told me to take "extra" down to this family

Extra - like we were living high on the hog...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would so take the angel hair over the spaghetti!! I don't know what this world is coming to!!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. 

I WISH I had unemployment right now. I wish I had benefits running out. Something! I filed but they are appealing, so I'm left to my own devices. 

Hell, when I was so broke, or had no food, I went to the local church for hand outs. Stale moldy bread, and 5 year old Vienna sausages. I ate those mofos like it was the end of the world! 

NEVER refuse a gift. NEVER! Even if you think it's stupid. I still have a rock and a sticker from kids that gave me them. It wasn't much, but they were so thoughtful to give. 

Seems like that family needs a reality check!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, when you're in need, you have to swallow your pride. You do what has to be done for you and your family. To reject food offhand because it doesn't meet your standards, says to me, you're not really hungry yet. jmo.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Apparently despite the sob story things are not that bad. What bullshit. I bet the 1000 channels of cable and the cell phones are paid. My next question is how many meals a week are we eating out? You tried to do a good deed. I guess the good thing is that your friends are better off than you thought.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

When the cable gets cut,phone dont get internet,maybe they'd get the message. I'd feed the kids but the adults can go hungry for a while.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good on you Maine-Marine, you tried. I have been on the receiving end as well as the giving end. We do without a lot of stuff here or buy the cheaper varieties of products because of our own economic level. I certainly would not let them dictate what they wish to receive. I would feel bad for their kids but, they're not my kids, not my responsibility. Like some said, sounds like they aren't hungry yet. If the parents are too prideful or just too dumb to accept help given, it's on them.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

When someone offers to help you out you don't say only on these conditions, this is crazy to me. Honestly if I had offered them the food and they started telling me what they will take I would say you will take what I give you or nothing at all, "beggars cant be choosers". At least you tried Maine-Marine.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would only offer once. Period. I will not waste my time with such fools.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Would be the last offer they ever got from me.


----------



## tekniq (Apr 1, 2015)

I honestly don't get people like that. I would still take a box of food if someone offered it and we're doing pretty good for ourselves, LOL! In any case, when my husband and myself bought our house, we went through one winter where money was stupidly tight. We went ahead and let our electricity get shut off so we could afford the oil for heat and we lived off of buttered noodles for weeks at a time. One time someone from our church dropped off a food package with canned goods and stuffing and stuff and I swear I could have kissed her.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A family member of Mrs Slippy's has been "a bit down and out on his luck" over the past few years. Loss of jobs due to company closings and a divorce. He is a good carpenter but can't seem to find work. 

Last summer he had an injury that left him with a medical bill of a couple of thousand dollars. Mrs Slippy and I plus two other families got together and paid off his bill. In return he said he would do some work for each of us after he got better. A few months later Mrs Slippy wanted some built in shelves put in, so she called him as this would have been an easy job for him. He said he would be over the next weekend...he never showed. She called him again a few weeks later, same story. The 3rd time she called, he simply said he could not do it. 

One weekend in January, I was burning some brush and Mrs Slippy's deadbeat family member pulls up and says hello. I'm thinking that he is here to do the shelving job for Mrs S. HA!....he pulls out a used, but new to him Para Ordnance 1911 and proceeds to tell me that he just bought it and asks if he can shoot it at my place. He also asks if I can show him how to clean it. 

Mrs Slippy later explained to him what a douchebag he was. I agree with Charles Martel; I really do hate people...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It goes to why we get such scumbags in government. It is a sense of entitlement. No matter what you did previously, people (in general) are out for themselves and vote for those who give them free things. Stop the free things or expect something in return and you become the evil enemy. This is why parks post DO NOT FEED THE BEARS signs. They turn on you when you stop feeding them.


----------

